# Deer Anatomy



## bountyhunter

Here are a couple of the best pictures of a deer's anatomy I've seen and thought they might help some folks in understanding where they shot placement should be for a proper and fast kill.


----------



## NitroNX898

That is two good pictures. When that closet leg is back it sure opens up the lungs, But completly covers the heart.


----------



## TXPalerider

I always try and wait for a slightly quartering away shot or at least for a deer to step forward with the nearside front leg before I shoot direct broadside.


----------

